# Coffee Fix, Gatley



## RolandG

A short walk from Gatley train station, on the outskirts of Manchester, is Coffee Fix. They've got fantastic home made cakes and great coffee from HasBean (Blake blend for espresso/milk drinks and a single estate of the week as french press/filter). The vibe is great - laid back and very clean - and friendly staff.


----------



## Glenn

Brother and Sister duo Gareth and Claira run this lovely little cafe which I have had the pleasure of visiting a number of times.

They also make Gluten Free products (baked by their own in-house baker and cake maker Steph)

The website is http://wearecoffeefix.com/ and they also have a Twitter account @coffee_fix

If you're in the Manchester area and looking for a good coffee then this is one of only a few cafes worth visiting


----------



## Glenn

Brother and Sister duo Gareth and Claira run this lovely little cafe which I have had the pleasure of visiting a number of times.

They also make Gluten Free products (baked by their own in-house baker and cake maker Steph)

The website is http://wearecoffeefix.com/ and they also have a Twitter account @coffee_fix

If you're in the Manchester area and looking for a good coffee then this is one of only a few cafes worth visiting


----------



## rhb

agreed, lovely place


----------



## gazbea

Planned to go there tomorrow on route to the trafford centre.

May get regular custom too as I near enough pass there on the way and back from work


----------



## Glenn

Mention you are a forum member to them too. I miss my visits to CoffeeFix.


----------



## gazbea

Darn it! Got up too late! Only wanted about 3 hours nap to try and get my body clock back in sync after working nights! Miss gazbea woke me up at 2 as she overslept too cos she has been sleeping badly with me working nights (awwwwww bless her







hehe).

We now plan to go shopping tomorrow instead and according to the coffee fix website, they are open Sundays! :thumbup:

Cheers Glenn, will let them know I'm from here. I think ID badges or lanyards are appropriate now!









Note to self: must set an alarm!


----------



## gazbea

Done it again! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## rozz3r

A little bump for Coffee Fix. I went there for the first time last Sunday. The place is very relaxing, the staff were lovely and the barista there even ground me some of their house blend to take home.

Oh, and the cakes are all home made and rather delicious. They've also just started serving affogogato for the summer. Yum!


----------



## ronsil

I live 4 miles from Coffeefix. Great coffee, great place. Really go out of their way to make you welcome.

Visit at least once a week with various members of my family.

Ron


----------



## gazbea

Went there for the first time today (finally!).

Very welcoming, helpful and friendly.

Great range of drinks available.

Will be going more often now I've found a slight detour route on the way to and from work









Highly recommended!


----------



## gazbea

By the way... went again today when I wasn't in a rush getting to work. Can highly recommend the food as well as the coffee and service. Great gluten free bread!


----------



## GuyLevine

I popped in today and the place is fantastic. I really enjoyed their guest Sumatran. Food was great too. Well worth the trip!


----------



## ronsil

Always pleased to hear good things about Coffeefix. They take a tremendous amount of care over a cup of coffee whatever be your choice:good:


----------



## CoffeeDiva

This used to be my local when I lived in Manchester and I loved it. There was always good chat and I never had a dud coffee. The food and cakes were also great - they did a particularly good rocky road!


----------



## Kyle548

This place sounds intriguing, how difficult is it to get to from Piccadilly on public transport?


----------



## ronsil

Journey takes 13 minutes from Manchester Piccadilly Station to Gatley Station. Platform 9, 10 or 11 (I think - needs checking)

Short walk from Station to Coffeefix which is six doors down from the Co-op Supermarket opposite a pub.

There are 2 co-ops in Gatley it is the second one along on main road from Station.

Enjoy!


----------



## Glenn

It's also a pretty easy cycle from the centre of Manchester too

Enjoy!


----------



## Kyle548

I'll check them out sometime next week, wonder how easy it is to get to in the way to the Trafford Centre.


----------



## ronsil

Bus from Trafford Centre to Wythenshaw Bus Station (18) - then a number 11 which stops by the green opp Coffeefix, - will take 1hr 15 mins.

From City Centre by train is easier - takes a fraction of the time with no changes


----------

